

Has YC sent our invites for interviews today? - suqidan

Has YC sent our invites for interviews today?
======
joshmlewis
I received our rejection email a few minutes ago. For those in the same
situation you can read my thoughts in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9358124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9358124).

------
bsiddiqui
In previous years it was 6 pm PT. Good luck!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848202)

------
mhb11
Coming out at midnight PT, I hear. Good luck!

~~~
SparkyRobinson
Where did you 'hear' that? Good luck everyone by the way.

~~~
mhb11
I 'heard' it from my female cofounder who read it on the female founder
conference Facebook page. Also you can read it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215).
Good luck to you too sparky.

~~~
SparkyRobinson
Thanks mhb11! She did say BY midnight, so it could be any time eeeeekkkk

